# Need help choosing a color?



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

Do you have any pictures? That would be a great help...


----------



## prtgl (Mar 2, 2010)

Sorry epson but I have'nt taken any pictures.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

It would be just a tad harder to pick a colour for you without seeing what your room looks like even though you described it... :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## interiorstudio (Aug 29, 2010)

*Paint consultation~*

I agree, photos will help give us an overall feel of your space. I am an interior designer and i will send you 3 paint swatches (i use pittsburg paints) that you can take to your local hardware store to match. I charge $29.00 per room. My specialty is paint and with additional information i can point you in the right direction! If you would like additional info please contact me!

Blythe
[email protected]
www.interiorstudiodirect.com


----------



## Jonathon C. (Mar 11, 2014)

As I understand “classic oak color stain” is a light wood. Usually in this situation, designers advise to select contrasting color. It may be a saturated blue. Also deep chocolate color will look good. I've made such walls in my apartment. I thought it will look gloomy but this color turned out to be quite cozy.


----------



## GeorgeEaton (Jan 20, 2014)

If you show room pic, i can better suggested about your room color combination.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

How many windows are in this room? How much natural light? What are your favorite colors? What color is the carpet and furniture?


----------



## mayagreen (Feb 27, 2014)

white is the one match for all the other colour. Photoes can help us know more about your living room and give advice precisely.


----------



## Afossas (Mar 17, 2014)

I would go with a darker greige color. Such as Brandon Beige ny Benjamin Moore


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexjoe (Jun 10, 2013)

I agree with this guy.


----------



## Edward.L (Mar 25, 2014)

I love the combination of light and dark colors. It always looks striking. Choose some soft, unobtrusive shades


----------



## MauryAnotti (May 9, 2013)

I just painted a few rooms in my house white, will be laying another layer of off-white cream over shortly. I like the look so far!


----------



## avabrooklyn (Apr 16, 2014)

Trying to paint bright and fresh color in bedroom. while doing interior design, you need to consider the flooring of your room, bed color, curtains of windows.As I suggest you, don't go for dark color. The perfect color is off-white because it suits on all kind of combination and it's look better.


----------



## alexjoe (Jun 10, 2013)

If you can share the pictures of your living room, then it will be great help for us to suggest you in a better the color combination for it.


----------



## ekfurs (Apr 23, 2014)

You can also use a second color for contrast.


----------



## alexjoe (Jun 10, 2013)

Kindly share the Pictures of your room will be great help for us to suggest you the best color combination in this regard. Because without pictures it will be hard to suggest.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

This thread was started in August of 2010. I wonder what color the OP chose.
Maybe he'll be so kind as to post pics. The wood ceiling sounds interesting.

Barb


----------



## Adam Kelker (May 14, 2014)

gma2rjc said:


> This thread was started in August of 2010. I wonder what color the OP chose.
> Maybe he'll be so kind as to post pics. The wood ceiling sounds interesting.
> 
> Barb


It's kind of funny that this topic started 4 years ago and somehow got revived unbeknownst to the original poster. I'm tempted to send him (or her) a private message so we can get some sort of closure. After all some of us have been left hanging for an awful long time! ( Ducking and hiding..)


----------



## Adam Kelker (May 14, 2014)

By the way , I'm a doggone expert painter (with a brush and roller) when my hands and arms aren't going numb. Fortunately, I've learned to paint almost equally well with either hand which comes in really handy. 

Color choosing. ..now that's a different story.


----------



## Jonathon C. (Mar 11, 2014)

So, if a ceiling is light coloured it is better to make contrasting walls, although the overall style of the room and type/colour of floors should be also taken into account. Use one of on-line software for rooms designing to compare results.


----------



## RobertCurry (Oct 20, 2014)

Can you please post a picture here, it will be more helpful to give right suggestion.


----------

